# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  لماذا كان من الصعب ان يظهر عالم جهبذ بمعنى الكلمة في عصرنا هذا كابن حجر او الذهبي.. ؟

## متيم الشافعي

اتساءل دوما لماذا كان من الصعب ان يظهر عالم جهبذ بمعنى الكلمة في عصرنا هذا كابن حجر او الذهبي او ابن تيمية او البلقيني لماذا
فوجدت عدة اسباب
اذكرها ولعلكم تذكرون مافي جعبتكم
1 الهمة
2 تصديق لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيركم قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم
3 الاستاذ _الشيخ_ اعني بذلك فمستوى شيخك يؤثر فيك تأثير واضح فمثلا من شيخه ابن عثيمين ليس كمن شيخه فلان من الناس ويظهر ذلك جليا في علم المتعلم
4 قبض العلم قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتقارب الزمان ويقبض العلم...



واتحفونا بما تروه سبب مباشر في عدم بروز علماء في عصرناالحاضر

----------


## التبريزي

[justify]
تخيل أن ابن تيمية وابن حجر والنووي وابن حزم وابن القيم والشوكاني و...... كانت لديهم الأقلام والمحابر والأوراق والتسهيلات الميسرة التي بين أيدينا اليوم!! ولديهم سهولة الحصول على الكتب والمراجع وسهولة التنقل بين المدن والأقطار!! ماذا كانوا سيفعلون؟

- هناك عائق لم تذكره أخي الكريم، وهو ركون كثير من طلبة العلم والمشايخ إلى الدنيا، وميلهم إلى السلطان بما يرضيه، فهناك مشايخ كانوا في صغرهم علامات بارزة في الفقه والفهم والصدع بكلمة الحق، فلما اغتنوا وانفتحت عليهم الدنيا ومالوا إلى علية القوم وقبلوا الهديا!! صرتَ ترى حالهم يُرثى له، وتأسى على تاريخهم وسيرتهم!! فصاروا يتكلمون في مسائل لا تُسمن ولا تغني من جوع!!، فالعلم الغزير والفقه الرشيد شرف ونعمة لا يستحقه ولا يُعطاه إلا من قدّره وأعطاه حقه!! واقرأ سيرة العلماء القدامى، ثم اقرأ سيرة العلماء المعاصرين، ومن الفرق تعرف الفرق!! بارك الله فيك...
[/justify]

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كما قال اخونا من أسباب عدم ظهور عالم كالعلماء المتقدمين من حيث  التبحر في العلم هو قبض العلم و كثرة الجهل كما قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وأضيف الى ذلك والله أعلم
- كثرة مشاغل الدنيا و متطلباتها و كثرة المسؤليات التي تضيع كثيرا من الوقت لطالب العلم.
- ضعف الملكات و الهمم بحيث ملكات أجدادنا في الحفظ والفهم و الصبر ليست كملكاتنا والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

في عصرنا هذا من لعلهم أعلم من ابن حجر والذهبي، ولكن المعاصرة حرمان !

----------


## عصام البشير

> في عصرنا هذا من لعلهم أعلم من ابن حجر والذهبي، ولكن المعاصرة حرمان !


أيها الشيخ الكريم
لا شك أن المعاصرة تمنع من تبين الفضائل، وتحجب عن رؤية المناقب ..
ولكن لو كان سبب جزمنا بانعدام من يماثل هؤلاء في عصرنا هو المعاصرة فقط، لما امتنع أن نثبت من يماثلهم أو يفوقهم في من أتى بعدهم في العصور التي سبقت عصرنا ..
والحق أننا لا نشك في أنه لم يأت بعد ابن تيمية وابن حجر والذهبي من يماثلهم في اختصاصاتهم العلمية ..
والذي يظهر لي أن السبب الرئيسي هو غياب تحكيم شرع الله، مما ينتج عنه أمران:
- أولهما كثرة المعاصي والمجاهرة بها، وهذا يؤثر على المستوى العلمي للطلبة، وعلى التزامهم بحلق العلم إن وجدت .. ويؤثر على جودة الحفظ، ودقة الفهم ..
وكلما كانت البلاد أبعد عن هذه الحضارة المادية الغارقة في أوحال المعاصي، كلما تطورت فيها العلوم الشرعية وكثر طالبوها ..
- ضعف اهتمام الحكام بالعلوم الشرعية، وغياب المناصب الدنيوية التي تؤهل إليها هذه العلوم، كمنصب القاض والمفتي والمدرس ..
ولذلك تجد الدول التي فيها وجود لبعض هذه المناصب (كالجزيرة العربية مثلا) تزدهر فيها العلوم أكثر من غيرها ..
وعندنا مثلا يحرص الآباء على توجيه أبنائهم إلى الدراسات التي تؤهلهم إلى مناصب دنيوية مرموقة .. ولذلك تجد التلاميذ الأذكياء يتوجهون مثلا إلى الرياضيات أو الفيزياء ونحوها، لا إلى العلوم الشرعية، لأن هذه العلوم (لا تؤكل الخبز) كما يقال عندنا ..
أما في القديم فأذكى الطلبة يتوجهون إلى الحديث أو الفقه مثلا، ثم ينبغون - بتوفيق من الله - فيكون منهم عباقرة العلوم الشرعية ..
ومن مظاهر عدم اهتمام الحكام بالعلوم الشرعية، أنهم يفرضون أن تكون حصص التربية الإسلامية في مدارسنا قليلة ومهملة ومعاملاتها ضعيفة جدا .. فكيف يهتم بها الطالب الذكي؟
وبالجملة، فإنه يمكن - إن وجدت الإرادة السياسية الخالصة - تكوين أجيال من العلماء المتمكنين ..
يكفي أن نضمن لهم مورد رزق خلال الدراسة، ومنصب عمل جيد بعدها، ومنهج دراسة علمية متكاملة .. وحينئذ سيتنافس التلاميذ النجباء على هذه الدراسة، وسيتخرج من بينهم بعض العلماء النابغين ..
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل؛ للتعليق على مشاركة تلميذكم الضعيف.

ولكن لو افترضنا أن السبب هو ما تفضلتم بذكره، فلماذا جزمتم بذلك في طبقة تلاميذ ابن حجر والذهبي وتلاميذ تلامذهم؟
لا أظن أن تحكيم الشريعة كان يختلف في عصر تلاميذهم عن عصرهم؟

ثم إننا ينبغي أن نسأل أولا: ما معنى قولنا (فلان أعلم من فلان؟)
- هل المقصود أنه الأحفظ؟ ففي عصرنا من هو أحفظ من ابن حجر.
- هل المقصود أنه أكثر تصنيفا؟ ففي عصرنا من هو أكثر تصنيفا من ابن حجر.
- هل المقصود أنه أكثر قراءة؟ فهذا أقرب، ولا يمتنع أن يوجد في عصرنا من هم أكثر قراءة من ابن حجر.
- هل المقصود أنه أشهر؟ فهذا أقرب وأقرب.
- هل المقصود شيء آخر؟

المشكلة أننا أحيانا نتكلم بالكلمة ولا ندري تماما المعنى المقصود بها، وإنما نسير على ما نشعر به في نفوسنا وما تطمئن إليه قلوبنا من غير تحقيق للمعنى المقصود، وهذه طبيعة البشر في كثير من كلامهم، ولا عيب في هذا، ولكن الخطأ أن يصير هذا حاكما على القضايا العلمية الكبيرة.

- هل وجد بعد الإمام أحمد من هو أعلم منه؟
- هل وجد بعد البخاري من هو أعلم منه؟
- هل وجد بعد الطبري من هو أعلم منه؟
- هل وجد بعد ابن تيمية من هو أعلم منه؟
- طيب هل يجرؤ أحد أن يقول: إن ابن حجر أعلم من البخاري؟ أو إن ابن تيمية كان أعلم من الإمام أحمد؟

أعرف بعض طلبة العلم قد يجرؤ على إطلاق مثل هذه الإطلاقات، ولكن الحقيقة أن هذا القول من إلقاء الكلام على عواهنه، فلا هو بلغ عشر معشار البخاري ولا عشر معشار ابن حجر حتى يستطيع أن يحكم أيهما أعلم.
ولو فرضنا وجود عالم هو أعلم من ابن حجر في عصرنا هذا فسوف يحجزه علمه عن التلميح بذلك فضلا عن التصريح، بل سيكون من أكثر الناس تواضعا لأن التواضع يزيد مع ازدياد العلم.

فكل عصر له طرائقه وأوضاعه وعاداته التي تؤثر في العلماء وطلبة العلم، ولا ينبغي أن نوازن بين العصور المختلفة إلا في نطاق ضيق، وكذلك فكل عصر له احتياجات علمية تختلف عن العصور الأخرى، ونحن الآن لا نستطيع أن نقول لطالب الحديث: اطلب الحديث على طريقة البخاري، كما لا نستطيع أن نقول لطالب اللغة: اطلب علوم اللغة على طريقة الخليل والأصمعي!

وفي الموضوع أمور أخرى تحتاج إلى التوضيح، ولعلي أعود إليه مرة أخرى، والله الموفق.

----------


## عصام البشير

> ولكن لو افترضنا أن السبب هو ما تفضلتم بذكره، فلماذا جزمتم بذلك في طبقة تلاميذ ابن حجر والذهبي وتلاميذ تلامذهم؟
> لا أظن أن تحكيم الشريعة كان يختلف في عصر تلاميذهم عن عصرهم؟


بارك الله فيكم ونفع بعلمكم.
بعد طبقة تلاميذ ابن حجر، تغير الوضع السياسي، بدخول الخلافة العثمانية إلى مصر والشام، وهما قلب الأمة النابض.
ونتج عن ذلك تحول العاصمة السياسية - وبالتالي العلمية أيضا - إلى تركيا، وهي بلد أعجمي، ليس له من التاريخ العلمي والحضاري ما لمصر والشام والعراق.
فأدى ذلك إلى تدهور في المناهج العلمية العامة، مما نتج عنه جمود علمي وحضاري لنحو أربعة قرون (لا في العلوم الشرعية فقط، بل في الأدب والشعر أيضا).
وأنا لا أنفي الأسباب الأخرى، ولكن أقول: إن السبب السياسي له منزلة كبيرة فيما نراه من التردي العلمي ..

----------


## متيم الشافعي

.

- هل المقصود أنه الأحفظ؟ ففي عصرنا من هو أحفظ من ابن حجر.
- هل المقصود أنه أكثر تصنيفا؟ ففي عصرنا من هو أكثر تصنيفا من ابن حجر.


اعطني من اهو احفظ من ابن حجر او اكثر تصنيفا منه
فكتابه فتح الباري يساوي المئات  من كتب مشايخنا في هذا العصر حجما وقيمة علمية
فضلا من  انه عالم بالرجال وهذا يحتاج الى معرفة تاريخ  وولادة ووفاة واحوال كل رجل ممن يروي الاحاديث
رحم الله ابن حجر رحمة واسعة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

أما الحفظ:
فمن المعلوم أن ابن حجر لم يكن يحفظ الكتب الستة، وهناك من أهل عصرنا من يحفظ الكتب الستة بل التسعة.

وأما التصنيف:
فلا ينكر أحد ما لفتح الباري من منزلة بين شروح الكتب الحديثية؛ إلا أنه من المبالغة جدا أن تقول إنه يساوي المئات من كتب أهل عصرنا، فقد شرح الشيخ الإثيوبي مثلا سنن النسائي في أربعين مجلدا، وله شروح أخرى على بعض كتب السنن، وإن قلنا إنها تقصر عن مرتبة فتح الباري فالأمر خاضع للنظر، وليس كما قلت إن كتابا واحدا لابن حجر يساوي المئات من كتب عصرنا.
ومن أهل عصرنا من بلغت تصانيفه مائتي كتاب، وقد ذكر بعض الإخوة أن شيخه صنف نحوا من أربعمائة كتاب، والله أعلم بصحة ذلك.

وأما معرفة الرجال:
فمن المعلوم أن معرفة ابن حجر بالرجال لم تكن كلها حفظا، بل كان يعتمد على المراجعة كثيرا والنظر في المظان، ولذلك تجده مما يختلف قوله من موضع إلى آخر بحسب توفر المصادر بين يديه، وهذه المنزلة ليست بعيدة عن أهل عصرنا.

ثم إن النظر إلى العالم يكون من جميع الجوانب؛ فإن كان لابن حجر منزلة عالية في علوم الحديث، فلا شك أن ذلك مؤثر في الجوانب الأخرى كالفقه والأصول واللغة مثلا، وقد يبرع العالم في جانب دون جانب ولا يكون ذلك دليلا على أنه أعلم من غيره عموما.

----------


## معارج

من يعرف المعلمي اليماني والعلوان ومحمد سالم ولد عدود ومحمد الأمين الشنقيطي وأشباههم
ثم يدعي أنه لايوجد أمثال ابن حجر في عصرنا فهو لا يعرف أقدار العلماء ذاهل عن عصرنا

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> في عصرنا هذا من لعلهم أعلم من ابن حجر والذهبي، ولكن المعاصرة حرمان !


نعم ، صحيح - رغم استغراب البعض - وإن سنحت لي الفرصة  سأبين إن شاء الله بأي اعتبار.

----------


## معارج

لا يستوي إطلاق القول :بأن ابن حجر أعلم من البخاري بإطلاقه بأن ابن تيمية أعلم من أحمد أو الشافعي
فالأول بعيد والثاني محتمل  من وجهين:-
1-أن ابن حجر توجه للبراعة في الحديث وغلب عليه كما لا يخفى ولهذا سهلت المقارنة بينه وبين البخاري فرجحت كفة الأخير بوضوح تام
بخلاف ابن تيمية فقد أجمع المترجمون له أنه موسوعة في كل شيء أو جل العلوم
2-وأنه أطلق القول بأن ابن تيمية لم ير مثله من قرون بعضهم قال خمسة قرون وبعضهم قال ثلاثة
وأشباه ذلك أطلقه علماء أكابر وبعضهم أعداء لابن تيمية نفسه 
وذهب العلامة الألوسي في رده على النبهاني أن ابن تيمية لا يقل علما عن الشافعي إن لم يكن أكثر

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله  
من أسباب تفوق العلماء الأوائل رحمهم الله  
1- قوة الإيمان  
2- الإخلاااااااااا  اااص واليقين ، قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله : (ما لا يكون بالله لا يكون، وما لا يكون لله لا ينفع ولا يدوم) 
3- الصدق 
4- الهمة العالية في العبادة وطلب العلم ( الرحلة والحفظ وملازمة العلماء ) والهمة العالية في تعليمه حيث أنهم أفنوا أعمارهم في ذلك  
5- الكفاح المستمر والجهاد بالحجة والبيان فلا يخشون في الله لومة لائم ، والصبر على ماأصابهم في طريقهم من الابتلاء والامتحان  
وهذه الأمور متفاوتة من شخص لآخر وبقدرها تكون الثمرة  
وهذا فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء  
هذا فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء

----------


## عصام البشير

> ثم إننا ينبغي أن نسأل أولا: ما معنى قولنا (فلان أعلم من فلان؟)
> - هل المقصود أنه الأحفظ؟ ففي عصرنا من هو أحفظ من ابن حجر.
> - هل المقصود أنه أكثر تصنيفا؟ ففي عصرنا من هو أكثر تصنيفا من ابن حجر.
> - هل المقصود أنه أكثر قراءة؟ فهذا أقرب، ولا يمتنع أن يوجد في عصرنا من هم أكثر قراءة من ابن حجر.
> - هل المقصود أنه أشهر؟ فهذا أقرب وأقرب.
> - هل المقصود شيء آخر؟


بارك الله فيكم، وأرجو أن تسمحوا لي بمذاكرتكم، رجاء النفع والاستفادة.
المقصود بالأعلم أننا لا نعرف بعد الحافظ ابن حجر من يدانيه في مجموع أشياء هي:
- كثرة المحفوظ
- وسعة الاطلاع
- ودقة الفهم
- وجودة التصنيف مع كثرته
- والمشاركة التامة في علوم مختلفة ..
ولا يوجد بعده من يفوقه في بعض هذا إلا كان مقصرا عنه في غيره.
من المعاصرين المذكورين فيما سبق من قد يفوق ابن حجر في الحفظ مثلا (مع تحفظي على ذلك، لكن سلمنا ..)، لكنه قطعا لا يدانيه في الأمور الأخرى ..
من المعاصرين الذين ذكروا من قبل من ليس له مشاركة في علوم العربية مثلا، وباعه فيها لا يقارن بمعاصريه، فضلا عن علماء القرن التاسع. ومنهم من ليست له مؤلفات أصلا، أو مؤلفاته قليلة - إن كانت جيدة -، أو ليس من الحفاظ أصلا، وهكذا ..
ثم كيف -يا شيخنا الكريم وأنت من أنت في الاطلاع وحدة الذهن - تقارن بين شرح المجتبى وفتح الباري؟

أما شهرة الحافظ فإنما هي شهرة بين العلماء، لا بين العوام. والعلماء لا يشتهر بينهم عالم أو كتاب إلا كان له ما يميزه حقا عن غيره. فهذه الشهرة إذن دليل تفوق في العلم بلا ريب.

وما قلنا عن الحافظ نقول مثله عن الذهبي وابن تيمية وغيرهم من هؤلاء الأفذاذ ..
ولا يخفى عليكم - أستاذي الفاضل - أن المعاصرة إن كان حجابا، فهي أيضا تبعث  على التقديس، ورفع الناس فوق أقدارهم.
وما فتئنا نتعجب من بعض الطلبة يظنون في أشياخهم أنهم أعلم أهل الأرض، وما ذلك إلا لأنهم ما عرفوا العلم إلا عن طريقهم ..
والله المستعان..

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

جزاك الله خيرا يامتيم الشافعي وحق لك أن تحب مثل الشافعي فهو من علماء السلف الكبار وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع.
الأسباب كثيرة ولعل من الأسباب المهمة في عصرنا هو عدم التأصيل العلمي للمعاصرين فتجد الواحد يدخل الجامعة وبعد أن يتخرج ويحصل على الماجستير والدكتوراة أصبح عالم زمانه فليس هناك تأصيل علمي فصارت الدراسة النظامية هي المعول للأسف ثم بعدها الوظيفة وما أدراك مالوظيفة؟ .
2- عدم التفرغ للعلم فأصبحت الوظائف مسيطرة فهي تأخذ وقتاً ليس سهلا على الإنسان، طالب العلم لابد أن يكون مفرغا للعلم حتى يخرج أمثال ابن تيمية وابن القيم وابن حجر ، ولذلك يقول الشافعي لو كلفوني شراء بصلة ما استطعت أن أطلب العلم ، 
صار طلاب العلم يفكرون في الوظائف ورحم الله الإمام ابن تيمية حيث ينقل عنه الذهبي ويقول عنه بل ربما لايعرف بعض عملات البلد النقدية ، التفرغ مهم والتأصيل أيضا وفي النهاية لايعطيك العلم إلا بعضه مع التفرغ الكامل. هذه بعض الأسباب وإلا هناك أسباب مهمة تسببت في عدم وجود أمثال هؤلاء منها قلة الإخلاص ،قلة الدعاء ، عدم الشغف بالعلم ، عدم البعد عن الصوارف وغيرها كثير. لعل الله يعوض هذه الأمة خيرا آمين.

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

> من يعرف المعلمي اليماني والعلوان ومحمد سالم ولد عدود ومحمد الأمين الشنقيطي وأشباههم
> ثم يدعي أنه لايوجد أمثال ابن حجر في عصرنا فهو لا يعرف أقدار العلماء ذاهل عن عصرنا


 مع احترامي لك فهم لايقارنون بهؤلاء أعني شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والإمام ابن القيم والإمام ابن رجب والإمام ابن حجر وغيرهم.

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

> نعم ، صحيح - رغم استغراب البعض - وإن سنحت لي الفرصة سأبين إن شاء الله بأي اعتبار.


 بعيد جداً ...

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

> لا يستوي إطلاق القول :بأن ابن حجر أعلم من البخاري بإطلاقه بأن ابن تيمية أعلم من أحمد أو الشافعي
> 
> فالأول بعيد والثاني محتمل من وجهين:-
> 1-أن ابن حجر توجه للبراعة في الحديث وغلب عليه كما لا يخفى ولهذا سهلت المقارنة بينه وبين البخاري فرجحت كفة الأخير بوضوح تام
> بخلاف ابن تيمية فقد أجمع المترجمون له أنه موسوعة في كل شيء أو جل العلوم
> 2-وأنه أطلق القول بأن ابن تيمية لم ير مثله من قرون بعضهم قال خمسة قرون وبعضهم قال ثلاثة
> وأشباه ذلك أطلقه علماء أكابر وبعضهم أعداء لابن تيمية نفسه 
> وذهب العلامة الألوسي في رده على النبهاني أن ابن تيمية لا يقل علما عن الشافعي إن لم يكن أكثر


 مشكلة بعض الأخوة يا إفراط يا تفريط ، علماء السلف الأوائل لايدانيهم أحد وما قاله الألوسي خطأ محض فكيف يفضل ابن تيمية أو يساويه بالشافعي هذا كلام باطل . أو نساوي ابن حجر بالبخاري هذا هراء.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

هذا كلام لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع ولا ادري ما الفائدة العلمية من القول ان فلان اعلم من فلان وانه يوجد من هو  اعلم من ابن حجر والذهبي!!
هذا امر غيبي والله اعلم ولكن ما قدمه هؤلاء من العلم يصعب على المعاصر ان يقدمه للامة وعلماء العصر كلهم عالة على هؤلاء الافذاذ.
وارى اخي ابا مالك ان تبتعد عما ذكرته فكانك تنقص من قدر اولئك الائمة الذين ذكرتهم.

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

- هل المقصود أنه الأحفظ؟ ففي عصرنا من هو أحفظ من ابن حجر.
- هل المقصود أنه أكثر تصنيفا؟ ففي عصرنا من هو أكثر تصنيفا من ابن حجر.
- هل المقصود أنه أكثر قراءة؟ فهذا أقرب، ولا يمتنع أن يوجد في عصرنا من هم أكثر قراءة من ابن حجر.
- هل المقصود أنه أشهر؟ فهذا أقرب وأقرب.
- هل المقصود شيء آخر؟


مشرفنا الفاضل لقد جازفت مجازفة شنيعة اخي
وليس يصح في الأذهان شيء..........

----------


## متيم الشافعي

سؤالي واضح بورك فيكم فلماذا جعلتموه مقارنة بين العلماء

----------


## أسـامة

قال الشيخ مقبل الوادعي - رحمه الله : وأما الأوائل فهمُ الحفاظ كابن حجر والذهبي وغيرهم وأما المعاصرون فلا يتجاوز أحدهم مرتبة الباحث في السنة.
قلتُ: وأما أسباب عدم وجود أمثال الأوائل... فالأسباب كثيرة... فلا داعي للخوض فيها.
وكان أيضًا فيمن سبق من يقارن بين الصحابة والتابعين وأيهما أفضل، ولكن الخيرية في مضمون الحديث أتت بكلمة (ثم) فلا أدرى ما الذي يجدي من مقارنة شيء قد بت فيه بقول فصل... فهذه الخيرية نتاج الهدى... والذي هو العلم النافع والعمل الصالح... ولم ينفك هذا عن ذاك.
لا شك بأن الله يزرق هذه الأمة الولادة برجال يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وينصحون الناس بعلم... واما هؤلاء فلا تجد عندهم المقارنة فضلاً عن مدارستها... بل ما عندهم من علم فهو (من) علم الأوليين. فطنوا فلم يهدروا أوقاتهم وجهدهم بهذا.
واما التصانيف فليست بعبرة... ( فكان الليث أعلم من مالك ولكن ضيعه أصحابه. ) أين التصانيف؟
وأما الحفظ فلا يجدي إدعاء أن أحد أحفظ من الأوائل لأن طبقات الحفاظ كان آخرها طبقة السيوطي ومعاصريه. فمن حفاظ المعاصرين وأنـَّـا لهم... فهم يتهتهون في قراءة القرآن إلا من رحم ربي.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> بعيد جداً ...


جزاك الله خيرا. وقولك بعيد جداً ينفي الإستحالة. المشكلة تكمن في فهم المسألة التي بين أيدينا ، فمن فهمها بالنسبة لمن سبق من السلف  فقد غلط والأقرب أن يقاس أثر العالم بالنسبة للواقع الذي وُجد فيه ، فبالنسبة للظروف والملابسات التي تشخص واقعنا يوجد علماء أئمة بالنسبة لزمانهم كنسبة أولئك المتقدمين لزمانهم ، بل اليوم المغريات والصوارف كثيرة جداً ، والدنيا اليوم خداعة ومتقلبة وسريعة و فتانة بشكل رهيب ، فلذلك أن يوجد أئمة أمثال الألباني وابن باز غيرهما شيء له وزنه ، أما من يجرّد الزمان عن واقعه وظروفه ويحاكم أناس حقبة ما بأناس حقبة أخرى ، دون اعتبار لما ذكرت ، فهو إجحاف في الحكم. إذاً الأفضلية معتبرة بالنسبة والتناسب ، أما هكذا على جهة الإطلاق فغمط لحق علماءنا المعاصرين. هذا أمر أما الأمر الآخر ، وهو  مجرد مثال يستدل به على نظائر كثيرة ، هو أن العلماء أمثال ابن حجر ختموا الطريق بأعمال عظيمة ، ولنأخذ فتح الباري كمثال ، الذي هو أعظم أعمال ابن حجر ، ماذا أبقى ابن حجر لمن خلفه لكي يشرح البخاري ، ولذلك قال الشوكاني : لا هجرة بعد الفتح (أي فتح الباري). ومن جاء ليشرح البخاري اليوم فلن يشرحه دون أن يكرر جل ما جاء في الفتح  بل سيعتمد على الفتح في أكثر شرحه ! وقس على ذلك سائر الفنون ، ولذلك لا يلام علماء اليوم على أن أتوا في زمان ختمت قبله كثير من الشروحات وقررت فيها كثير من العلوم والمسائل في مختلف الفنون ، وإلزامهم بإضافة نوعية جديدة تختلف كلياً عن عمل الأوائل تكليف بما لا يطاق ، ولذلك أقيّم علماء اليوم بمعايير أخرى ، كالأثر في العلم والخلق ، وكإبداعهم في معالجة قضايا معينة وتجديدهم في مجالات محددة - وذلك لكثرة مستجدات اليوم وتنوعها على نحو لم يتصوره ولم يتوقعه كثير من الأوائل - مثل إضافة الألباني العظيمة لعلم الحديث وإضافة عبدالخالق عظيمة العظيمة في علم اللغة ، وإضافة ابن عثيمين القيّمة لعلم العقيدة بتقريبه لها على نحو لم يسبق إليه ، الخ.

----------


## ابن الرومية

> هل المقصود أنه الأحفظ؟ ففي عصرنا من هو أحفظ من ابن حجر.


من....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أظن أن هذا السؤال  يطرح على العلماء لأنهم أدرى بأنفسهم و أدى بمن سبقهم.
واظن أن علماء السلف حتى وان كان بعضهم  ليس أعلم من علماء عصرنا الحاضر الا أنها كانوا أفهم لكتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذا الهدف من العلم والله أعلم.

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

ليس زمنا كزمن ابن تيمية او الذهبي ولا الذهبي مثل زمن الصحابة

----------


## ربوع الكتب

الحقيقة حينما فكرّتُ بهذا الأمر في يومٍ ما ، خطر ببالي أن أحد الأسباب الرئيسية هو انتشار الذنوب والفتن في هذا الزمن ؛ بحيث لا بُدّ  للمرء أن يكون له منها نصيب ، فهي في كُلّ مكان حتى في الطرقات ، ومعلوم أن المرء ينسى العلم بالذنب يُصيبه ، وإنّك إذا ما قارنت السلف بالخلف في *الحفظ والفهم والإدراك ونحوه ، 
وكذا في *الورع والتقى والإخلاص وما إلى ذلك ..
وأيضًا في *العمل بالعلم فهو الأساس ..
وفي *الانقطاع عن الدنيا وملاذاتهـا بحيث أصبح العلم شغلهم الشاعل ، بل لذتُهم فيه ..
وغيره وغيره وغيره ..
الله المستعان ..!

فالزمن يختلف والعقول كذلك ..
ولعله حقًا تصديق قول الحبيب ( خير الناس قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ) الحديث ..
....

----------


## جمانة انس

لو ننظر الى مستوى العلوم التجريبية و التقنية والطبية والصناعات ووسائل المو اصلات
في عصر الذهبي و ابن حجر
و لننظر لها في عصرنا الحاضر
ما حدود الفرق
الفارق مهول وكبير
لم تطورت 
ولم يتطور البحث في العلم الشرعي ولم نتفوق على مستوى ابن حجر و الذهبي 
فضلا ان يوجد مثلهم
مع علمنا ان علوم الشريعة لها مدد خاص وعناية خاصة من الله
(و لقد يسرنا القران للذكر فهل من مدكر)
---
السبب نفتقد منهج صنع العظماء
---
لو كان مخترع الطائرة ابن حجر او الذهبي
لما تطورت الى عصرنا 
بل كنا نددن حول طيارتهم و لا نتجاوزها
تاملوا هذه المقولة المحبطة للهمم
قال الشوكاني : لا هجرة بعد الفتح (أي فتح الباري). 
سيقال لا طيارة بعد طيارة ابن حجر و الذهبي
--
 بينما صناع الحضارة المعاصرة اجادوا فتح العقول و استثمارها في الا بداع
وشحذ الهمم للعلم و البحث و المعرفة

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> لا يستوي إطلاق القول :بأن ابن حجر أعلم من البخاري بإطلاقه بأن ابن تيمية أعلم من أحمد أو الشافعي
> 
> فالأول بعيد والثاني محتمل من وجهين:-
> 1-أن ابن حجر توجه للبراعة في الحديث وغلب عليه كما لا يخفى ولهذا سهلت المقارنة بينه وبين البخاري فرجحت كفة الأخير بوضوح تام
> بخلاف ابن تيمية فقد أجمع المترجمون له أنه موسوعة في كل شيء أو جل العلوم
> 2-وأنه أطلق القول بأن ابن تيمية لم ير مثله من قرون بعضهم قال خمسة قرون وبعضهم قال ثلاثة
> وأشباه ذلك أطلقه علماء أكابر وبعضهم أعداء لابن تيمية نفسه 
> وذهب العلامة الألوسي في رده على النبهاني أن ابن تيمية لا يقل علما عن الشافعي إن لم يكن أكثر


في رده على النبهاني !ممكن ذكر عنوان الكتاب ورقم الصفحة لان العلامة محمود شكري الالوسي له في الرد على النبهاني مؤلفان الاول :غاية الاماني والثاني :الاية الكبرى في الرد على النبهاني في رائيته الصغرى وكلاهما مطبوع ،وانا شخصيا استبعد ان يصدر مثل هذا الكلام عن الالوسي رحمه الله .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن من دمشق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



> هذا كلام لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع ولا ادري ما الفائدة العلمية من القول ان فلان اعلم من فلان وانه يوجد من هو اعلم من ابن حجر والذهبي!!
> هذا امر غيبي والله اعلم ولكن ما قدمه هؤلاء من العلم يصعب على المعاصر ان يقدمه للامة وعلماء العصر كلهم عالة على هؤلاء الافذاذ.


كلامٌ من ذهب
بارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## جمانة انس

يبدو انه  من المفيد الا شارة الى انه -من البداهة- ان فكرة هذا المو ضوع
تتجاوز مجرد التكاثر والتفاخر والمقارنات التافهة 
الى حث الهمم الى بذل الجهد للنبوغ و الا بداع
والى الا ثار العظيمة التي تتحقق على يد المبدعين
ولماذا يستبعد البعض  بل ويقرر اخرون  عجز الامة او صعوبة النبوغ فيها
لم التصاغر و التخاذل امام عظمة الماضي
فالماضي العظيم يتطلب 
دراسة واتقان
 و تطوير ومواصلة  ومتابعة 
على مستواه بل و اعظم منه
--لاشك ان الا مر يتطلب و يتطلب..--
لكنه ليس محالا بل هو امر مطلوب وممكن 
(واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله)
وهو الفتاح العليم)
وهو حي لا يموت وفضله لم يتوقف
(ولقد يسرنا القران للذكر)
لكن
(فهل من مدكر)

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

خذ الجواب من الصويان ...

لا يُستطاع العلم براحة الجسد
أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الصويان

كنت أتأمل الجهود العلمية العظيمة التي تميَّز بها الرعيل الأول من سلف الأمة ، وعجبت أشد العجب من كثرة الحفظ وقوته ، ومن القدرة البالغة على الاستحضار والاستنباط ، والجَلَد الكبير على تحصيله وتتبُّعه والرحلة في طلبه .. ونحو ذلك ممَّا تميزوا به -رضي الله عنهم- ، ورحت أبحث عن أسباب تلك القدرات الفائقة ، فتحصَّلت لديَّ أشياء عديدة ذكرها أهل العلم في أدب الطلب ، ولكن استوقفني أمر في غاية الأهمية ، ألا وهو الجدّية الصارمة في تلقِّي العلم وتعليمه ؛ فالطالب منذ نعومة أظفاره ينذر نفسه للعلم ؛ فلا وقت عنده للهو المباح - فضلاً عن غيره - ، ولا وقت عنده للاشتغال بهموم الدنيا ومسؤولياتها إلا ما ينبغي ، ترفَّع عن زخارف الدنيا وما فيها ، وجرَّد قلبه من ذلك كله ، وأقبل بكُلِّيِّتِه على طلب العلم ، وأصبحت لذته العظمى في مذاكرة العلم ومدارسته والعمل به .
وتأمل معي سيرة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل تجد أبلغ العظة والعبرة في ذلك : قال الإمام أحمد : كنت ربما أردت البكور إلى الحديث ، فتأخذ أمي ثيابي وتقول : حتى يؤذن الناس ، وحتى يُصبحوا .
وكنت ربما بكرت إلى مجلس أبي بكر بن عياش وغيره [1] .
ومن جدية الإمام أحمد في طلب العلم ما حدَّث به قتيبة بن سعيد قال : كان وكيع إذا صلى العتمة ينصرف معه أحمد بن حنبل ؛ فيقف على الباب فيذاكره وكيع ، فأخذ وكيع ليلة بعضادتي الباب ثم قال : يا أبا عبد الله ! أريد أن ألقي عليك حديث سفيان ، قال : هات .. [وأخذا يتذكران] فلم يرك قائماً حتى جاءت الجارية فقالت : قد طلع الكوكب ، أو قالت : الزُّهرة ! ! [2] .
لقد كانت مجالس الإمام أحمد عامرة بالذكر والطاعة ممَّا زاده سكينة ووقاراً ؛ فقد قال تلميذه أبو داود - وهو من أعرف الناس به - : لقيت مائتين من مشايخ العلم فما رأيت مثل أحمد بن حنبل ، لم يكن يخوض في شيء مما يخوض فيه الناس من أمر الدنيا ، فإذا ذُكر العلم تكلم [3] .
ولهذه الجدية كان أئمة العلم يُجِلُّون الإمام أحمد ويوقرونه ؛ فها هو ذا خلف بن سالم يقول : كنا في مجلس يزيد بن هارون فمزح يزيد مع مستمليه ، فتنحنح أحمد بن حنبل ، فضرب يزيد بيده على جبينه ، وقال : ألا أعلمتموني أن أحمد ها هنا حتى لا أمزح [4] .
وقد كان من نتيجة هذا الحرص والجلد على طلب العلم أن أصبح الإمام أحمد من أعظم حفاظ الحديث حتى قال أبو زرعة الرازي لعبد الله بن أحمد : أبوك يحفظ ألف ألف حديث ، فقيل له : وما يدريك ؟ قال : ذاكرته فأخذت عليه الأبواب [5] .
ونظائر هذا كثيرة جداً عند تتبع أخبار الأئمة السالفين ، ويمكن أن تكون مادة خصبة لدراسة علمية كبيرة الحجم .. ولكن تأمل معي ما ذكر ، ثم انظر حالنا في طلب العلم تجد شيئاً عجباً ، وكأنك تتدحرج من قمة جبل شامخ سامق إلى قعر واد سحيق ! قلِّب بصرك هنا وهناك ، وانظر في نفسك والى طلاب العلم من حولك ، أترى في حالنا ما يوازي أو يقارب ما قرأته عن سلفنا الصالح ؟ ! وما هي هموم طلاب العلم وتطلعاتهم .. ؟ ! كم هي تلك المباحات التي توسع فيها أكثرنا حتى أصبحت علامة تميزنا ؟ ! من ذا الذي يملك الصبر والجلد على البحث والدراسة والتنقيب في بطون الكتب بلا كلل ولا ملل ؟ ! من ذا الذي يملك طول النَّفَس والقدرة على سهر الليالي ذوات العدد للتفكر والاستنباط ؟ ! إن العلم بحر واسعٌ بعيدة أطرافه ، عميقة قيعانه ، لن يبحر فيه إلا الأشداء ، ولن يصل المرء فيه إلى لآلئه المكنونة وجواهره المخزونة وهو لم يضع قدميه بعدُ على شاطئه القريب ، وصدق يحيى بن أبي كثير حينما قال : لا يُستطاع العلم براحة الجسد [6] .

________________________
(1) الجامع لأخلاق الراوي ، 1 / 151 .
(2) مناقب الإمام أحمد ، ص 61 .
(3) حلية الأولياء ، 9/ 164 .
(4) حلية الأولياء ، 9/ 169 ، ومناقب الإمام أحمد ، ص 67 .
(5) تاريخ بغداد ، 4 / 420 ، وطبقات الشافعية ، 2 / 27 .
(6) صحيح مسلم ، كتاب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة (1 / 428) .

----------

